# Preparing to glow...



## CLRRN

As I get prepared mentally for my upcoming RAI, I thought I might get feedback/opinions getting hypo. I know we are all different, I'm scheduled to stop cytomel on 9/23. Labs will be drawn on 10/6 or 7. The million dollar question is.....
Will my TSH be >30 after two weeks??? Can I count on getting RAI on 10/13??

I plan on taking off work the 13th/14th. I'm planning to go back to work on the 17th.

Suggestions/opinions on time off from work. I hope to work during the 2 weeks off cytomel. I took off 4 weeks after surgery (actually had 2 surgeries 8/16 and 8/23).

Sorry for all the questions but I'd really like your thoughts/opinions and hear about your experiences....

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Octavia

I had the same concern about whether my TSH would be high enough...I had things to do, a schedule to keep, etc., and you really do have to carefully schedule the RAI around other things.

So I cheated, and stopped my Levothyroxine early, by a week or two. And I was still nervous when I went in for my labwork. I think they wanted it my TSH to be above 25 (maybe the threshold was 30, I don't remember clearly). Mine was 105. My good friend called me an overachiever.

Interesting that they're testing you a week before your scheduled RAI. I think they did my labwork the day before. Or maybe 2 days before.

This link might help you with some of your questions...

http://www.thyroid.org/patients/patient_brochures/radioactive_iodine.html


----------



## joplin1975

My blood was drawn 16 days after my surgery (no meds after surgery) and it was 71.17. My surgeon wanted it to be 35 or higher. I may have overdid it, but the I think a key factor was staying minimally active post-surgery to burn off (for lack of a better term) residual thyroid hormones. I think it's entirely possible to have your TSH elevated enough.

I went back to work two weeks after surgery. I've had difficulty with concentration the last two hours of the day, but otherwise it's been fine (although I work in an office and have a desk job).


----------



## Andros

CLRRN said:


> As I get prepared mentally for my upcoming RAI, I thought I might get feedback/opinions getting hypo. I know we are all different, I'm scheduled to stop cytomel on 9/23. Labs will be drawn on 10/6 or 7. The million dollar question is.....
> Will my TSH be >30 after two weeks??? Can I count on getting RAI on 10/13??
> 
> I plan on taking off work the 13th/14th. I'm planning to go back to work on the 17th.
> 
> Suggestions/opinions on time off from work. I hope to work during the 2 weeks off cytomel. I took off 4 weeks after surgery (actually had 2 surgeries 8/16 and 8/23).
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but I'd really like your thoughts/opinions and hear about your experiences....
> 
> Thanks!
> Chris


Everyone is soooooooooooooooooooooo different that it may be near impossible to make a guarantee here on your behalf.

I sure hope it all works out to your schedule but don't be surprised if it does not.

I don't see why you need time off work unless you are a teacher or work with patients in a hospital or doctor's office? Please elucidate.

You sure have been through it and heaven knows you deserve some time off, that is for sure!


----------



## CLRRN

Thanks for all the feedback. To provide a little more info (that might have been helpful at the begining). The intent was to have labs on 10/7 and the treatment on 10/10 but the endo went on to say or whenever you can get it scheduled that week. I wanted to do it on Monday but Mike (my partner) is traveling for work Tue/Wed and I don't want to be here alone since we have 2 dogs (labs that think they are lab dogs-LOL) so I scheduled the RAI for Thurs. 
Initially I was on Cytomel 75mgc (25mcg 3xday), I had a hard time w/that dose because I felt so out of it so I reduced the dose to 50mcg and then the week of the 19th I was down to just one a day so HOPEFULLY my TSH will be high enough on 10/7 and really high by 10/13..

The reason I'm taking off work is because I work from home and Mike and I share an office and although we site >10 feet from one another, I'd feel more comfortable being in a secluded area away from my 4 legged friends.  We're very fortunate in that we have an "in-law apt" that will be my residence for a few days. My plan was to catch up on reading and I started hoarding my favorite magazines but I've noticied a change in my vision over the last few days (blurry and hard to focus). I had it after my 2nd surgery and it went away...another bonus from 'hypo'??? LOL The fatigue is really too.

I know..long story for a short answer but nothing is short/simple w/this thyroid stuff....

Thanks for all your input.

Chris


----------



## joplin1975

Good luck!

I just finished up with the RAI self-isolation stuff and today is my first day back at work. I worked from home last week. The hardest stuff was keeping the cats and dog away from me during the day.  Other than that, it was a piece of cake!


----------



## Andros

CLRRN said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. To provide a little more info (that might have been helpful at the begining). The intent was to have labs on 10/7 and the treatment on 10/10 but the endo went on to say or whenever you can get it scheduled that week. I wanted to do it on Monday but Mike (my partner) is traveling for work Tue/Wed and I don't want to be here alone since we have 2 dogs (labs that think they are lab dogs-LOL) so I scheduled the RAI for Thurs.
> Initially I was on Cytomel 75mgc (25mcg 3xday), I had a hard time w/that dose because I felt so out of it so I reduced the dose to 50mcg and then the week of the 19th I was down to just one a day so HOPEFULLY my TSH will be high enough on 10/7 and really high by 10/13..
> 
> The reason I'm taking off work is because I work from home and Mike and I share an office and although we site >10 feet from one another, I'd feel more comfortable being in a secluded area away from my 4 legged friends.  We're very fortunate in that we have an "in-law apt" that will be my residence for a few days. My plan was to catch up on reading and I started hoarding my favorite magazines but I've noticied a change in my vision over the last few days (blurry and hard to focus). I had it after my 2nd surgery and it went away...another bonus from 'hypo'??? LOL The fatigue is really too.
> 
> I know..long story for a short answer but nothing is short/simple w/this thyroid stuff....
> 
> Thanks for all your input.
> 
> Chris


That explains it. LOL!! Well...........................don't feel guilty about taking time off. Put your feet up and pamper yourself to the max!

How is your vision today? I hope all better?


----------



## CLRRN

I'm looking forward to my "new normal". Vision is about the same...it's weird. As I stated above, I work from home but occasionally i'm asked to go on bid proposals for new jobs. Well guess what, they asked me to travel to Canada on the 18th...I sincerely apologized that I will be radioactive and I've been advised not to travel (not to mention how I may feel). They really need to coordinate their timing w/my cancer treatment.

I'm looking forward to putting my feet up (they seem to be getting a little puffy during the day) so I plan to relax while I get my glow on and think positive thoughts as the RAI does it's job....


----------



## Andros

CLRRN said:


> I'm looking forward to my "new normal". Vision is about the same...it's weird. As I stated above, I work from home but occasionally i'm asked to go on bid proposals for new jobs. Well guess what, they asked me to travel to Canada on the 18th...I sincerely apologized that I will be radioactive and I've been advised not to travel (not to mention how I may feel). They really need to coordinate their timing w/my cancer treatment.
> 
> I'm looking forward to putting my feet up (they seem to be getting a little puffy during the day) so I plan to relax while I get my glow on and think positive thoughts as the RAI does it's job....


Positive thinking goes a long way towards "winning the day!" My favorite thing in the whole wide world is to think positive.

When have you last seen your Board Certified Ophtalmologist?


----------



## CLRRN

I had corrective lasik eye surgery about 6 years ago and follow routinely with opthamalogist. I noticed a change in my vision on day 10 after 1st surgery and then it got better and I was fine now it's changed again now (off cytomel). I just started my google search (LOL) and some others have shared similar experiences when preparing for the glow. Perhaps its the puffy eyes that are distorting my vision..LOL i look like i've been up for DAYS  At least I fit in with the up coming holiday (Halloween) and hopefully won't scare anyone too bad. hahaa


----------



## Andros

CLRRN said:


> I had corrective lasik eye surgery about 6 years ago and follow routinely with opthamalogist. I noticed a change in my vision on day 10 after 1st surgery and then it got better and I was fine now it's changed again now (off cytomel). I just started my google search (LOL) and some others have shared similar experiences when preparing for the glow. Perhaps its the puffy eyes that are distorting my vision..LOL i look like i've been up for DAYS  At least I fit in with the up coming holiday (Halloween) and hopefully won't scare anyone too bad. hahaa


Good for you w/ the ophthalmologist!

Yes; the whole body is out of sorts and it would be reasonable to think the eyes are affected as well.

I do know that when I don't feel well, my eyes really do bother me.


----------



## CLRRN

For those following my journey, I'm scheduled for RAI on Thurs. Spoke to Nuclear Med today and my dose is somewhere between 70-80mci? Hope I got the units right. The good news....my TSH was 65. Very happy with that.

For those interested, I emailed "Texas Pete" (hot sauce people) because they list "salt" as an ingredient to ask what kind of salt....and guess what...IODIZED...very disappointed. LOL I was happy they wrote back.

When I was speaking with the Nuclear Med tech we chatted about past experiences and shared stories (since I used to take care of patients received RAI) and she casually mentioned some doctors are enforcing the LID and there is now controversy. Just curious...anyone else read or heard about not enforcing LID??

Funny 2 scenarios she shared-years ago a woman receiving RAI as an in-patient. She brought her Christmas Cards in with her to do with all her isolation/alone down time. Guess what...she couldn't leave with them because she licked the envelopes and they were HOT!!!! LOL Next lady...had her needle point, couldn't figure out why it was HOT...well she licked the thread so she could thread her needled!!! Go figure......


----------



## CLRRN

I'm always interested in labs so I thought I would share mine. Although they are post TT and pre RAI, they are still fun to view. LOL

Free T4 .10 (.89-1.76 ng/dl) guess that thyroid is gone huh?
Thyroglobulin ab <20 (less than 20 IU/ml) no change ?? interesting? abnormal?
TSH 63!!!! (.35-5.50 uIU/ml) Bring on the RAI, i'm ready. LOL

I'm so tired and ready for to move on although I will say I had a good LID. Roasted asparagus with small roma tomatoes (roasted in olive oil/ kosher non-iodized salt, fresh garlic), grilled chicken and homemade tortilla chips.

Not sure when I can resume normal diet after RAI? When do I start thyroid med? Waiting for doc to call. Good times...did I mention I was tired????? RAI 3pm 10/13....yipppeee


----------



## joplin1975

Good luck! As I've mentioned on occasion, my pre-RAI was 71 and the day after I got the therapy dose, I was knocked on my butt. Just super tired. I can't imagine how high my TSH went!

My docs told me most of the radioactive material is flushed out of your system in the first three days. So I had a baseline scan on Friday, received my therapy dose, went home for the weekend, came back to the hospital on Monday for a second scan, and then began my Synthroid on Tuesday. But they'll let ya know!

Have fun glowing!


----------



## CLRRN

Thanks for the support (as always). I'm not scheduled for a pre-glow scan just WBS post. I'm ready to sleep for days. Looking forward to my hybernation.

I emailed the doc my questions so we shall see.....

Thanks


----------



## nodakmom

CLRRN said:


> I had corrective lasik eye surgery about 6 years ago and follow routinely with opthamalogist. I noticed a change in my vision on day 10 after 1st surgery and then it got better and I was fine now it's changed again now (off cytomel). I just started my google search (LOL) and some others have shared similar experiences when preparing for the glow. Perhaps its the puffy eyes that are distorting my vision..LOL i look like i've been up for DAYS  At least I fit in with the up coming holiday (Halloween) and hopefully won't scare anyone too bad. hahaa


I had to giggle at your last sentence! That will be me next week when it's 2 weeks post-TT and no Synthroid yet. I won't even have to put a lot of halloween makeup on to attend my kids school Halloween Carnival lol.


----------

